# "Feeling of Presense" created in Mentally Health Individuals. Altered State that could help DP/DR understanding.



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

*NO WE DO NOT HAVE SCHIZOPHRENIA *-- Mentally Healthy Individuals are made to feel this sensation of the presense of another. It does not linger. A symptom in schizophrenia and in extreme solitary situations.

This is quite an astonishing development. This perceptual distortion was first described by Karl Jaspers (psychiatrist, philosopher, scholar of religious studies) about 100 years ago in speaking with patients with schizophrenia.

It deals with feeling the presense of another being nearby -- a hallucination in those who are ill (and is generally frightening). But this is also experienced by individuals who have been in extreme solitary conditions -- climbing a mountain alone.

This is a neurological glitch in the mind of an individual with schizophrenia, but it can be created in MENTALLY HEALTHY individuals. The result with them is not permanent.

Brief video: and link to article:

No clue why my videos stay as a link and not an image.






Link to article in Andrew Sullivan's "Daily Dish" -- "Lab Grown Ghosts"

http://dish.andrewsullivan.com/2014/11/13/lab-grown-ghosts/



> Feeling of Presence, or FoP, is the disconcerting notion that someone else is hovering nearby, walking alongside you or even touching you. It's the stuff of ghost stories, but also a real symptom of several neurologic conditions, including schizophrenia and Alzheimer's disease. Scientists know so little about the underlying causes of FoP that long-term treatments and cures remain illusive.
> 
> Now, researchers are chipping away at the neurobiology behind that uncanny feeling. In a paper published November 6 in Current Biology, a team of scientists described how they used a custom-built robot to induce an eerie Feeling of Presence in healthy participants. Their findings confirm that sensorimotor conflict, a neurologic imbalance between what the mind perceives and what the body feels, lies at the root of some FoP illusions.


Neurobiology of perception, Self, perceptual distortions. There is research into this and further understanding of this can lead ... WILL lead ... to understanding DP/DR.

*NO WE DO NOT HAVE SCHIZOPHRENIA!!!!!!!*


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

fangril said:


> I know a few schizophrenic people on here. Speak for yourself.
> 
> Also: I mean I'm a liberal/independent thinker but what kind of references are you giving us?


I really don't understand your hostility towards me. Simply watch a two minute video below. A recent advancement in the study of consciousness and Self. I changed the title of this thread for you.

This is in an off-topic "other mental illness" discussion. Many on this board FEAR schizoprhenia. I simply am saying that the bulk of individuals here have DP/DR and are not "crazy" (hate that word) or have schizophrenia.

Also, if you watch the video or read the article, you will see this also occurs in those in extreme solitary situations, in Alzheimer's, and schizoprhenia. But researchers have been able to create a verifiable altered state of consciousness in mentally healthy individuals that can lead us towards an understanding of Self and Consciousness.

I know there are a few with schizoprhenia here. I also know individuals in my life who have schizoprhenia who describe strange experiences like this. This gives us a greater understanding of DP/DR.

It is information. Take it or leave it. You can actually put me on "ignore" if I bother you so much.
I'm sorry that I do.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2014)

fangril said:


> I know a few schizophrenic people on here. Speak for yourself.
> 
> Also: I mean I'm a liberal/independent thinker but what kind of references are you giving us?


Do we really need references that Depersonalization Disorder is not Schizophrenia, but that dissociation can go along with Schizophrenia? This is Depersonalization 101.

The point of her post (clearly missed by you) was not that a person cannot experience schizophrenia and dissociation, but that this disorder- the one this board is based on- is a separate phenomenon on it's own and is often misattributed to a different mental illness such as schizophrenia or psychosis.

The reason this line of thinking is so destructive is because it can create more fear and in turn worsen or perpetuate depersonalization. It is especially paramount for 'new dp'ers' to know the difference - so they can either be diagnosed and treated properly, or to ameliorate the additional stress caused by these thoughts of a 'worse' mental illness.


----------

